# [Linux]: AmaroK setzt Lautstärke auf 0



## deadline (11. März 2006)

Hi,
also seit neuestem versuche ich mich wieder an SuSE Linux 10.0
und mein top Musik-abspiel-programm ist Amarok. Das Problem:
Jedesmal wenn ich ein Lied starte setzt das Programm die PCM Lautstärke auf 0. Ich hab schon versucht über Yast die Master-Lautstärke rauf zu setzen, aber bei jedem Start eines Liedes ist es wieder lautlos.

Wie kann ich das ändern?

Bei anderen Programmen (z, B. Banshee oder so) ist das Problem nicht.

mfg
Chris


----------

